# A cool documentary on Intermittent Fasting for weight loss and overall health.



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Intermittent Fasting = eat - fast for a period of time- eat. 

The fast time goes anywhere from 8-16 hours..and sometimes for a whole day. 





There are certain protocols based on this, like the *Leangains method (http://www.leangains.com/*) , where you fast for 16 hours of the day, and eat everything in 8 hours. (I guess 500 calories below maintenance)

Or,

*Alternate day fasting *(BBC News - The power of intermittent fasting), where you'd fast for 2 days of the week..consuming only 600 calorie meals (for females it's like 400 cals/500 cals), and the other 5 days eat whatever you want. Fasting days doesn't have to be consecutive.
 ​



The following BBC documentary is based on the *Alternate day fasting (5/2)*


[video=dailymotion;xvdbtt]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvdbtt_eat-fast-live-longer-hd_shortfilms[/video]







​It looks like a hassle-free way to lose weight, and gain health. 


I would like to hear your thoughts on this. What do you think? Have you tried this/ currently trying this? Would you be interested in trying this?


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

I've done intermittent fasting before.(The Warrior Diet) It works if you can stick to it. It works even better if you eat the right foods after fasting.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Peripheral said:


> I've done intermittent fasting before.(The Warrior Diet) It works if you can stick to it. It works even better if you eat the right foods after fasting.


I'm familiar with warrior diet and tried it for a week but had to quit because I couldn't eat all the calories in one meal. 1800 cals in one plate was just impossible for me no matter how long I fasted


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Looks like it could work, if you follow through. The main thing with diets is that you need to think of them not as short term fixes, but as a long term lifestyle change, or you'll just slide back to where you are today.

Here's another article that discusses diets and healthy living that might be of interest.
http://personalitycafe.com/health-fitness/140076-my-rant-about-diets.html


----------



## the_natrix (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm actually trying I.F. out now, hopefully I can put that into the thread "All exercise topics, successes, diets and routines that worked for you"


----------

